# Good band setup for rocks?



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

So I'm getting into shooting rocks now, rather than 10 mm steel balls I shot before. 
For this I used a 25 cm thera-bands, that tapered from 15 to 10 mm. Now I'm shooting rocks of about 8-9 grams.

The power of the bands I'm using now should be enough to hunt with. I've tried the band set I have now on a coke can and it went through both sides.

My questions are, with all this in mind, what size should I cut my bands to?

Can I use bands that aren't tapered for hunting with rocks?

And what dimensions should I make my pouch?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

not sure but I like hammergrip for rocks or hexnuts due to air turbulence and unpredictability.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

JetBlack said:


> not sure but I like hammergrip for rocks or hexnuts due to air turbulence and unpredictability.


Have to admit I like this idea. I have a couple cool scars to help remind me :blink:


----------

